# Found paddle on Clear Creek



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

This is a black paddle...shaft and blades...stuck in a bunch of logs and sticks at the Tennyson bridge. You can see it from the bridge as it is against the bridge abutment ... Not reachable ....looks like a nice paddle. I saw it Thursday at 1:00pm.


----------



## SE_Huckleberry (Oct 22, 2012)

Does it have orange painted tips on it? Buddy of mine lost my Werner on Clear Creek about a week or two ago and we have been looking for it since.


----------



## tsavo (Aug 25, 2004)

They did not look like orange painted tips?


----------



## SE_Huckleberry (Oct 22, 2012)

dam, thanks.


----------



## NYourd (Mar 29, 2013)

where is the Tennyson bridge? I might know whos it is.


----------



## Jensjustduckie (Jun 29, 2007)

NYourd said:


> where is the Tennyson bridge? I might know whos it is.


Where Tennyson crosses Clear Creek, near I-76 is my guess.


----------



## SE_Huckleberry (Oct 22, 2012)

Well not my paddle but NYourd has the paddle....you'd think after returning 3 paddles and a boat my karma would be good enough for my paddle to return to me.

If anyone finds a carbon Powerhouse straight shaft 200cm paddle with the tips painted orange and a Team Scum sticker on it please let me know there is a 12 pack of Dales in it for you.


----------



## Dobish (Apr 19, 2006)

SE_Huckleberry said:


> Well not my paddle but NYourd has the paddle....you'd think after returning 3 paddles and a boat my karma would be good enough for my paddle to return to me.
> 
> If anyone finds a carbon Powerhouse straight shaft 200cm paddle with the tips painted orange and a Team Scum sticker on it please let me know there is a 12 pack of Dales in it for you.


 found it. Just read the last post you made with the description of the sticker. I will pm you my number


----------



## SE_Huckleberry (Oct 22, 2012)

SWEET! Thanks!


----------

